

Light-Emitting Electronic Devices Keep Readers Awake Longer Than Print - jcr
http://hms.harvard.edu/news/e-readers-foil-good-nights-sleep

======
jcr
The mentioned paper, titled " _Evening use of light-emitting eReaders
negatively affects sleep, circadian timing, and next-morning alertness_ ", is
here:

[http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2014/12/18/1418490112.abst...](http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2014/12/18/1418490112.abstract)

[http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2014/12/18/1418490112.full...](http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2014/12/18/1418490112.full.pdf+html?with-
ds=yes)

